# I'm not giving any more 1 ratings to short trips without tips.



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Because I think Uber uses that against you and puts you on double secret probation and does not give you any rides until every other ant leaves your area, even if you are the closest they will give it to the ant 2 blocks farther away.

Maybe I will give the 2s or 3s.

has anyone else had any bad effects from giving low ratings?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Pax can only improve if they know what they did wrong.
Do you inform your pax that you will be giving them the low rating and reason ? If not why not?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Grand said:


> Pax can only improve if they know what they did wrong.
> Do you inform your pax that you will be giving them the low rating and reason ? If not why not?


Because I don't want them to give me a 1 back. But I'm not gonna give them 1s anymore. 3 or 4 for short trips with no tip as long as they didn't make me wait a long time and it was an easy ride.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Grand said:


> But you display a card explaining how they should rate you!!! Why is it only a one way street for you.


and I have another one for them. but that's secret between me and my pax.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lee, I complain about Uber as much as anyone and I'm no softy when it comes to treatment of pax either. But, when it comes to ratings, I don't down rate based on tips or ride length.

Uber is the reason no one tips. Uber is the reason we only make $2.92 min fare. We still have drivers that refuse tips and tell pax they aren't allowed to accept them. Most pax simply don't realize the truth. I don't hold it against them. It's totally Uber's fault that things are the way they are.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Jagent,

You are probably correct on certain points, but another way to look at it is that both Uber and Lyft (in the US) have similar and competitive rates for their riders and that Uber can simply add tipping to its app since Lyft already has it. Most drivers make such a big deal about Uber not offering this option, but said option is *rarely* used by riders on the other platform--maybe around 10-15%? Now, that is still a crucial factor for some, but you do realize that there are Uber riders out there just like Lyft riders that are exclusive to that particular platform. Bad press, bad management, dogpiling press and news agencies have lead to a downward trend for Uber recently, but people still use them exclusively fully knowing that Lyft is also available and prevalent in their area. Why?

I would guess that these riders like the fact that they do not HAVE to tip and no guilt added since there is NO OPTION to tip. If Uber riders requested this feature in heaps, I am sure Uber PR and marketing will deeply consider adding it in for at least those specific customers that want it (like a profile switch/edit). Again, my guess is that riders that don't even like Uber, still use them for the fact that they enjoy the one, single price offered, and ultimately achieved. Personal convenience is all that matters to most! Look and try to remember at all the United negative press recently and how everyone was "appalled" by United's actions/inactions. Have you noticed any less United traffic at the airport? Same with the video that includes people screaming "OMG, OMG!!" but still remaining in their seats ready for take off. Personal convenience is all that matters to *most*.

There is even a trend in fine restaurants to cater to those that want a single price/cost for a product and/or service without everything being tacked on at the end. Unfortunately, this is not a fair comparison to Uber as said restaurants with said business model pay their service staff more than the average or norm for the industry to compensate. But, this still paints a picture of what the customer/rider may want. Customers like to hear that the "tip is included" without any further recourse as they leave your vehicle with clean and fresh thoughts of a good day!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SansTalent said:


> Jagent,
> 
> Customers like to hear that the "tip is included" without any further recourse as they leave your vehicle with clean and fresh thoughts of a good day!


But they don't hear that it's included because it's not.

Yesterday I drove a woman and it was her first Uber ride and my first Uber drive of the day. It was a good drive about 15 miles so I knew I would make more then $2. She asked if she could tip on the app. I said you can't, She said why not , i told her because Travis doesn't allow it. She said she didn't have cash but when she got home she would run in and get me a tip, so at the end she ran in and came back with $5. Whenever someone tips it's such a rarity that I say , thanks a lot I appreciate it. When I drove a call it was just thanks, because almost every ride tipped.


----------



## SansTalent (Apr 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> But they don't hear that it's included because it's not.


Nod. I completely agree with you, but Uber gives the sense to riders (and many riders like this fact) that it is included and that they have no further obligation to the driver other than exiting the vehicle.

Your reply is sincere and indicative of your appreciation towards the gesture of being tipped. Before you felt that riders were obligated and as such you expected it. Now, you don't expect it so when you are tipped, you truly appreciate it. This shows that there are people out there that like to make others feel appreciated and go out of their way to make that happen--running into their home and coming out with some cash is a great inconvenience to say the least.

MOST people do not like to be inconvenienced. At all costs! (no pun intended).


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SansTalent said:


> Nod. I completely agree with you, but Uber gives the sense to riders (and many riders like this fact) that it is included and that they have no further obligation to the driver other than exiting the vehicle.
> 
> Your reply is sincere and indicative of your appreciation towards the gesture of being tipped. Before you felt that riders were obligated and as such you expected it. Now, you don't expect it so when you are tipped, you truly appreciate it. This shows that there are people out there that like to make others feel appreciated and go out of their way to make that happen--running into their home and coming out with some cash is a great inconvenience to say the least.
> 
> MOST people do not like to be inconvenienced. At all costs! (no pun intended).


Most pax know they should tip but are cheap and just don't want to which is why they say thank you before the car stops and are pulling the handle to sneak out in shame while the car had barely stopped. I still think they are obligated, it's just that most don't so I let those who do tip know that how I appreciate it so they pass it forward. But for every driver who appreciated it is some jerk who will reject $1 for a minimum ride because it's not enough. I would gladly accept $1 from a $2 ride rather than nothing. If you can't afford to tip your Uber driver you can't afford to ride in an Uber.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I usually give 4s now. There's a small chance that this will affect their rating but usually 4 stars don't really do anything if the pax has gotten a lot of rides. This is also good if the pax will check their rating after completing every ride to know what rating they got from the last driver.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> I usually give 4s now. There's a small chance that this will affect their rating but usually 4 stars don't really do anything if the pax has gotten a lot of rides. This is also good if the pax will check their rating after completing every ride to know what rating they got from the last driver.


Exactly if it's one of those busy bodies who wants to harass drivers they will wait and give you a 1 later on.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Gave out my first rating below a 5* Friday on LYFT (in 189 rides) . She got a 3* because she requested a ride, I drove 10 miles to pick her up, then after opening my door (I started the trip) she wanted to CL the trip. I told her that I was not going to CL the trip, and she would have to do it herself. Cost her $10.00 in cancel fees.    Probably more than the trip would of cost her.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sueron said:


> Gave out my first rating below a 5* Friday on LYFT (in 189 rides) . She got a 3* because she requested a ride, I drove 10 miles to pick her up, then after opening my door (I started the trip) she wanted to CL the trip. I told her that I was not going to CL the trip, and she would have to do it herself. Cost her $10.00 in cancel fees.
> View attachment 114749


You can rate canceled rides on Lyft?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You can rate canceled rides on Lyft?


NO, but I had started the trip already when she opened my door, and set a bag in. Changed destination to where the pick up was and ended the trip.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sueron said:


> NO, but I had started the trip already when she opened my door, and set a bag in. Changed destination to where the pick up was and ended the trip.


Your story make less sense. You can get a cancel fee for a ride you already started?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Your story make less sense. You can get a cancel fee for a ride you already started?


Yes. I drove 11 minutes to pick up this PAX, once I arrived and PAX opened my door and set an item in my car at which time I STARTED the trip. Once I started the trip, the PAX decided that she wanted to CL the ride. I told her that after 11 minutes of driving I would not CL the ride, and if she wanted to CL the ride she would have to do it herself (I did not want to take a hit on the cancellation). Seems like she didn't/or want to CL the ride. While in the parking lot I changed the destination (in my app) to the pick up point (which was exactly where I was at, hence the "0" mile trip, "0" seconds ), then I ended the ride (drop off PAX) , gave her a 3* rating (for making me drive 11 minutes and wanting to CL). Unbeknownst to me that the CL appeared in my history with a $10.00 cancellation fee. If you don't understand this, I can't explain further. I get tired of PAX F***ing over drivers like this. They want us to pick them up, don't give a damn how far we have to travel to pick them up, and all they think if they CL the ride, it will be OK! NOT for me


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

If uber and lyft would do a complete overhaul of their business model things would be a lot better than they are, All uber and lyft need to do is raise the rates amto make it profitable but they don't care about drivers and I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I give 1* to every pax that only take minimum rides. I basically interview how they using Uber. If they say everyday back and forth to work or other places that's less than 3-4 miles, it's automatic 1*. I don't have any problem not getting requests.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Get a square reader, it's free with a 3% transaction fee. It's great to be able to accept credit card tips.

As Jagent said, I don't play the ratings games. If they were a pleasant rider, they get a 5 star. If they cause issues, then they get rated down. Rating down on short trips or not tipping is no better than pax rating 4 simply because they don't want to give a 5 star, or because the ride before yours happened to be a BMW on X, or because you didn't have Godiva Chocolates for them.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Get a square reader, it's free with a 3% transaction fee. It's great to be able to accept credit card tips.
> 
> As Jagent said, I don't play the ratings games. If they were a pleasant rider, they get a 5 star. If they cause issues, then they get rated down. Rating down on short trips or not tipping is no better than pax rating 4 simply because they don't want to give a 5 star, or because the ride before yours happened to be a BMW on X, or because you didn't have Godiva Chocolates for them.


I've never got a square tip once. But I have probably gotten 5 cash tips in the last month.


----------

